# Replaced rear control arm, now parking brakes are not working



## FNM85 (Aug 19, 2016)

So, as the title says, I replaced one rear control arm, and now my parking brakes are no longer working. 

I chocked the wheels, engaged the parking brake and jacked up the vehicle, and both rear wheels can be spun.

I only touched one side of the vehicle, yet both wheels move freely.

Anyone have any ideas about what when wrong, and if so, how to fix it? I definitely need my parking brakes. My driveway is slanted to drain away rain, only now its just draining away my GTO!


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

When you put the replacement control arm in... Did it have a hub / parking brake assembly already? or did you take the original parts and swap it to the replacement control arm?

Sounds like it needs to be adjusted.


----------



## FNM85 (Aug 19, 2016)

The control arm came with the hub assembly and brakes, but I switched out my original brake lines and rotor. I guess I need to adjust the shoes inside. I found a video online detailing how to do it.

I took my car in and had it realigned, and the mechanic peeled the boot off of my parking brake, revealed a set screw and tightened it down. I still need to adjust the shoes - the parking brake works, but my car rolls back about a foot before it fully stops.


----------



## jaybirdGTO (Sep 5, 2016)

Hope you get it fixed. Keep us posted!!


----------

